# Mazzer Major. How is yours set up.



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had my Major for a few months now and I am interested in how other Major users have theirs set up.










Firstly I have the hopper completely removed, single dose and use a tamper to stop popcorning.



















Unlike my old SJ I've opted for a metal flap stuck to the dose the lid. I've recently had to replace the original one. I've got this one duct taped in place as I'm still adjusting the distance it sits from the grind exit. I'd be interest it what other folk set theirs at, this is set at 25mm from the lip on the doser lid.










Funnily enough I do get a bit of static sometimes, I'm not sure if it's the tape holding the metal flap in place or something else.

Ive just got the lower vane with middle one clamping cards onto it in the doser which does the clean sweep. (I know what Gary would suggest).

I've also an Anfim cone in the middle which is sat on top of a metal cocoa shaker lid.










I've a card schnozzola in place which I've had to cut the bottom off it to give enough clearance for the PF and the grind mound.










The forks are as low as they can go, approx 65mm between forks and the bottom of the doser. I have thought of removing them completely, but quite like the forks as a reference points.

I did used to use the collapsable lens hood to do the blow though to clear the finds but I've found that it's not that effective on the Major compared to the SJ, so I've dropped that bit of the route and just pulse the motor after first brush though.

I'd be interested how other Major users have theirs set up.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mines pretty much stayed stock, hopper removed, but kept the lower part so I can drop the beans in and slide the flap closed. Removed all the micro-switches, removed the pf forks as I dose into a yoghurt pot and that's it really. Only addition is a doser lid to keep the dust out, which transforms into a tray to catch any stray grounds. Need to do a few mods to it like add a "mouse mod' shaker lid as I have to brush the doser mech down. As said, a couple of pulses clears the grinder giving near zero retention. I've left all the vanes in, but have done a sweeper mod.

Oh, one thing I have done which no one else has (afaik) is to stick little felt pads to the feet so I can easily slide it out from under the kitchen cabinets without marking the worktop. Brownie points from the missus there lol










Out of the way in the corner, next to the old Classic (the La Pavoni lives there now)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone use anything else other than a tamper as a weight to stop popcorning for single dosing?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yep, I use a cylindrical weight on my NINO to optimise the weight on the beans.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was thinking of using a glass tube with a cylindrical weight with some kind of mechanism to stop the weight catching on the top of the nut.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The weight coming down and resting on top of the nut isn't a problem. I use a similar setup on my SJ. Only difference is instead of a glass tube I machined an 'guide' (for lack of a better word) that sits in the throat of the burr carrier.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you're ever looking to try a prototype for a Major I'd definitely be interested.









I think I've seen photos of this on a previous thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=24831

Looks fantastic.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

@Rhys how the hell did you get the hopper top off the black lower part?! I've gone at it with knives and all the tools I can find but can't get the plastic flaps securing it to budge at all!


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'd be interested how other Major users have theirs set up.


In the throat I also use a tamper base, but with a screw in the base just to keep the height down









In the doser I alternate between the Anfim cone and the cocktail shaker mods, both are about the same function wise, this week I am liking the shiny cocktail shaker more.

In the dose exit I tried the card schnozzola but was still getting a bit of a left throw with the grinds so went for the moulded milliput exit in







looking up

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6005-Mazzer-Doser-Modifications&p=307867#post307867 more effort to do, but the results are great, a perfect mound in the centre of the PF.

And the sweeper mod.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good MooMaa.

What size cocktail shaker is that one?

Also do you use the in foil flap or do you let the grinds hit the top of the shaker (which stops them falling out of the exit chute in the bottom of the doser).


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looking good MooMaa.
> 
> What size cocktail shaker is that one?
> 
> Also do you use the in foil flap or do you let the grinds hit the top of the shaker (which stops them falling out of the exit chute in the bottom of the doser).


Sorry can't remember what size the shaker is, I just ordered whichever was recommended in the original post about the shaker mod.

I still have both sets of veins and the chute cover between the veins, so don't need the flap.

I haven't tried it with only one set of veins, is there a reason to do this?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Removing the flap that covers the bottom of the doser is just a different way of doing it. Horses for courses really.

Part of the reason why I posted this was to find out how other people have modded/use theirs.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Funnily enough I do get a bit of static sometimes, I'm not sure if it's the tape holding the metal flap in place or something else.


 @urbanbumpkin

I've just added a similar flap but mines made of card covered in aluminium tape. I stuck it to the lid and extended the tape across the underside of the lid so that it grounds on the doser body. Seems to pretty much eliminate my static issue even with Monsoon Malabar.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

alexferdi said:


> @Rhys how the hell did you get the hopper top off the black lower part?! I've gone at it with knives and all the tools I can find but can't get the plastic flaps securing it to budge at all!


The chances are that the flaps will break. You can buy spare parts if you don't want to butcher yours. I think I used my penknife tbh. Just prized one at a time till it wedged one the lip, then did the other one and pulled before the first one had chance to snap back in.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

This is the flap I've made:

(Problem with photo so link removed, I'll try to rectify)

Cheers

Russ


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Russ. Is it stuck in place with the aluminium tape too?

How far is the flap from the from the lip of doser lid?


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

From another angle, maybe this helps? It was all quickly bodged together so yes just stuck with all tape and plastic pipe brace glued gunned on. I may make a sturdier one out of a ali tin and use ali tape to ground it again. (Not sure if that's why it works or if it just slows the grinds down as they fly out of the shute?)

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@urbanbumpkin

Can you need the photo in my link? Works for me but not sure if everyone else can see it?

For me it comes up as a clickable link while other peoples photos appear straight up, not sure why.....

Cheers

Russ


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

I would like to remove the plastic cover on top of the collar, but grinder want start if I take it away. What do you stick in the slot to make the grinder start?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mokapoka said:


> i would like to remove the plastic cover on top of the collar, but grinder want start if i take it away. What do you stick in the slot to make the grinder start?


just remove the base trace the cable from the safety mechanism, then remove from the terminal block and replace with a really short piece of cable


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> just remove the base trace the cable from the safety mechanism, then remove from the terminal block and replace with a really short piece of cable


Thanks for info but not sure I dare to touch the electronics, not comfortable with this since I bought the grinder second hand and its already been tampered with. Couldn't I just stick something into that slot without opening the base?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

mokapoka said:


> Thanks for info but not sure I dare to touch the electronics, not comfortable with this since I bought the grinder second hand and its already been tampered with. Couldn't I just stick something into that slot without opening the base?


How's it been tampered with? Was it an auto with the switches removed? Doing the mod above is straight forward, you just need a jumper cable to go in place of the safety cut-out switch


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Rhys said:


> How's it been tampered with? Was it an auto with the switches removed? Doing the mod above is straight forward, you just need a jumper cable to go in place of the safety cut-out switch


I am not sure it's been tampered with, just assumed it since I saw other Major's that had cables connected to the doser and mine doesn't have those. Mine is a Manual 2009 Major. I don''t even know what a jumper cable is, couldn't I just put something in the slot instead?


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Would it be OK to do it like this: http://popovic.info/html/robur_safety.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mokapoka said:


> Would it be OK to do it like this: http://popovic.info/html/robur_safety.html


yes of course it is, whatever you want to do really, your grinder has not been tampered with as it is the manual version so no cables in the first place, removing the cable is fairly easy and doesn't require a degree in electrics to do it!


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a major on the way from Germany, so this thread is and will be very useful - thank you!


----------

